# DIY PVC Overflow help with noise.



## @nt!x

*Would it be better to make four 1 inch overflows, or two 1 1/2 inch?*​
Four (1 inch) Overflows00.00%Two (1 1/2 inch) Overflows10100.00%


----------



## @nt!x

I built these 1" pvp overflows. The problem is they are really noisy. I have noticed if I turn down my pump so that the overflows are moving less water the gurgling noise stops. All I hear is falling water. I decided I need to be able to move water faster to the sump.

Would it be better to make four 1inch overflows, or two 1 1/2 inch?

Do you think this will help quiet the overflows?

Any other tips to quiet these things down would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## boredatwork

You forgot an option in your poll: None.

PVC overflows are not necessarily a bad thing. But if you are looking for something that is quiet, then they are not a good solution, at all.

Do a search on "PVC overflow noise" and you will find a lot of information, including many failed attempts at making them quiet. You will also find some tips and techniques for making them "quieter" (as opposed to quiet).


----------



## moto_master

I haven't tried it, but it's been suggested to insert a length of air tubing into the intake until the gurgling stops. Also, people suggest putting a sponge or filter floss in it to muffle the noise, but I'd think that'd reduce flow.


----------



## parkayandbutter

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Overflow-B ... dZViewItem

I purchased 1 of these with a Rio Hyperflow 26hp Water Pump (1590gph) for my 210gallon.

It took me 9 minutes to drill my glass and 22 minutes up and running. Total cost $48 due to plumbing pieces.

For the amount of flow I have the box is nearly silent I am very pleased. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## mpmitche

mathematically? your flow area is determined by the square of the radius times pi therefore 1" diameter gives 1/2 for the radius squared is 1/4 times 4 overflows is 1 pi. for 1 1/2" you get 3/4 radius squared is 9/16 time 2 overflows is 18/16 pi (or 1 1/8 pi). Looking at it that way you should get slightly more flow out of the 2 larger overflows.


----------



## mel_cp6

to significantly reduce the gurgling sound.
put a drilled cap with airline tubing in it on the vent.
even with this, it will never be quiet. however, noise level 
is liveable, at least with mine.

as for the flow, we need to know the gph of the pump and head height.
if its around 800-900gph, then two 1" pvc overflow will suffice.
2 is always better with these types of overflow just incase one fails.


----------



## KaiserSousay

> Any other tips to quiet these things down would be greatly appreciated.


This is the quietest I ever got mine..








When I put back in the garage  
Lots of trial, many errors and never got the noise level down to my wifes` acceptable level


----------



## Ali1

Before attempting all these adjustments, just simply attach a 90degree elbow with a strainer/net-like material/ mesh/gutter guard to the inlets of your overflow. I learned that noise can come from different points in the system. It can be simply be the water running down your pool hose or it can be the mix of air and water coming down the inlet tube. I had that same situation before. I attached a 90 degree elbow on the inlets. I then glued a strainer to the elbow. At first thought, this was to prevent my fishes from sinking in the pipe. But i found out this divides up the air and water when entering the pipe, thus not allowing that gurgling noise coming down the inlet.


----------



## werbs

I cant tell for sure, but it looks like where both of those overflows join.... it continues with the same size PVC. Well thats like trying to fit two cars in a one car garage at the same time (only one cars worth is gonna make it through). From what *** read, 1" pvc can do up to 600 GPH. And with these overflows... the closer you get to that limit... the noisier it gets. Which is why it gets quieter when you slow your pump. not only that, but these have a lot of ambient water noise. I just made one and threw it away and bought an overflow box instead. Works 1000X better. I wish i had just done it in the first place cause after all of the messing with it, and the money I put into it to try and quiet it, i could have bought 2 overflow boxes!!! also look up a "durso standpipe" and put that on the intake, it will help a lot also, and its really easy to make. But make sure your durso has a small hole in the top of it, very important step!


----------



## avy1219

Is your noise coming from the inlet point in the tank (the little tornado) ? To get rid of a lot if not most of the noise I just cut a little "T" shape out of a milk jug and stuck it in the top of the inlet to break up that little tornado.


----------



## jfly

i say buy an overflow box and siphon u tube


----------



## boredatwork

avy1219 said:


> Is your noise coming from the inlet point in the tank (the little tornado) ? To get rid of a lot if not most of the noise I just cut a little "T" shape out of a milk jug and stuck it in the top of the inlet to break up that little tornado.


Depending on construction of the drain pipe the vortex will most likely still form, just somewhere else in the drain pipe. And depending on flow rates and pipe sizes etc, sometimes trying to get rid of the vortex can actually make it louder.


----------



## Ali1

If you would like a video showing before and after inserting the meshlike material, I can post one up so you can hear the difference. I dont hear ANY noise from the overflow. Again, every scenario is different, but you can simply try that fix....


----------



## werbs

Seriously, just buy an overflow box. I just replaced my DIY overflow with an eshopps pf-100 and i would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## @nt!x

Ali1 said:


> If you would like a video showing before and after inserting the meshlike material, I can post one up so you can hear the difference. I dont hear ANY noise from the overflow. Again, every scenario is different, but you can simply try that fix....


I would love to see the video.


----------



## @nt!x

werbs said:


> Seriously, just buy an overflow box. I just replaced my DIY overflow with an eshopps pf-100 and i would do it again in a heartbeat.


Thanks for the info. Wish I would have know about these before I spent the money on my 1 1/2 inch pipe. oh well... I got the gurgling noise to stop with the larger pipe. My pump runs at 1100 gph @ 1' head. The two 1 inch pipes were just to small to keep up with the pump. The water level would go up and down. The pipes would struggle to keep up with the pump.

With the two 1 1/2 inch pipes it still makes some noise but it is not nearly as loud. No gurgling noise at all, just hear the water falling. The water level in the tank stays the same. They can definitely handle the pump volume. I am fairly happy with the results. Keeps my tank about 2 inches from the wall.

I am in the process of making the background now  I hope it all pans out.


----------

